# SS.org Fest?



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 1, 2009)

I had an idea to have a big festival shows with a bunch of the bands from SS.org. Now it would take lots of work of course, finding a location that would be best, or have multiple ones put together by different people (for USA one on the East coast, and one on the West coast etc). But basically have all Seven string or ERG using bands that are members of SS.org and possibly have some big bands headline that also are members: Unearth, etc. Does this sound like one of my impossible crazy ideas, or like a good idea?


----------



## HamBungler (Feb 1, 2009)

That actually sounds like a very good idea, hell if we could get enough funding to get some big bands on there that would be spectacular! Location probably will be the biggest problem to tackle though.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 1, 2009)

HamBungler said:


> That actually sounds like a very good idea, hell if we could get enough funding to get some big bands on there that would be spectacular! Location probably will be the biggest problem to tackle though.



Indeed location would be the hardest part. I wouldn't have any idea of where to start on deciding a location to be honest. Of course unless it ended up being multiple ones run by different people in different locations. But that would be a lot of money.


----------



## Tukaar (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd have to form a band where I use my seven, lol.
Good idea, though dude. Let me know if it comes to fruition!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it's a great idea. I would go to check it out!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 1, 2009)

That sounds great, maybe have the west coast show in Los Angeles and the east coast show in New York (those places seem easier to get too, more venues. people)

I'm down.


----------



## Tukaar (Feb 1, 2009)

ZOMB13 said:


> That sounds great, maybe have the west coast show in Los Angeles and the east coast show in New York (those places seem easier to get too, more venues. people)
> 
> I'm down.



Those of us in the Midwest are boned, as always.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 1, 2009)

while this would kinda be cool i guess, the realism of it actually happening are nill to none


----------



## theglue_aka_me (Feb 1, 2009)

that's true, without sponsors, at least.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 1, 2009)

That would be a great idea.


----------



## darren (Feb 2, 2009)

Talk to Kevan. Jemfest is very seven-friendly, and there's been a quasi-official "sevenfest" hosted as part of the Jemfest festivities in Orlando.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 2, 2009)

I would love to get my band on this!


----------



## Kevan (Feb 2, 2009)

...and what do ya know, Jemfest X is this year!
3 days/nights of nothing but the best guitar playing on the planet.
And a pool.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 11, 2009)

My band is from Costa Rica so we are automatically out :'(


----------



## Kevan (Feb 11, 2009)

Sroth Saraiel said:


> My band is from Costa Rica so we are automatically out :'(


Ummm...why?
Fernando Pareta comes all the way from ARGENTINA! 
He played the last few years, and headlined in 2008.

My Spanish still sucks, but I did learn "_Crystal es muy bonita!_"


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 12, 2009)

"Crystal debe estar bien buena para que digas eso!"

However, we are guys who unfortunately can't get a $1 from a show, actually we have never charged a thing for our concerts...

So we have no money to travel that far, the only places we went were to Panama and Nicaragua (our neighbor countries) and we even needed to pay for our own the food and motel

in conclusion we do it because we love playing and we are devoted to it... but devotion is not enough to pay even one Airplane ticket LOL, sad but true...

And black metal is a dislike for almost everyone (too simple, too noisy, too etc), I love it and love playing it even for a 10 people audience cause it is my passion, of course I would love to play in big gigs but CR is too small...

Anyways I think it's a great idea and maybe in a few years the show gets bigger and someone remember us so we can financed at least half of the airplane tickets! LOL


----------



## Vairocarnal (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm down...actually I've been working on putting together a texas metal festival and the backers may want to get in on this...


----------

